# Every guitar ad during COVID $550



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





_As promised, reposting this every two days just like the clowns I’m mocking below!

Ibanez rg350- $550 - includes gig bag

I bought this guitar NEW on credit new 2 weeks ago! It cost 2 weeks’ pay, played with it for 20 minutes, now I realized it’s not for me!

Now, because I have no talent, am terrible with money, and was stupid enough to think I could get amazing BB king tones from a metal guitar...(or just spent $1200 to learn that the seventh string gives me ptsd and hurts my feelings!)

I want to make my problem your problem, for almost every penny I paid! Minus the gig bag and tax
Price is firm, no lowballers.... this is a STEAL (on a crappy production guitar with dodgy electronics, terrible pickups that need $300 replacements, terrible hardware, tuners that go out of tune looking at it)....

....a steal because you’re saving taxes, you’re getting the crappy gig bag and bin stand for free and saving taxes!

NO trades, I need the money to buy twinkies and lotion.

E-transfer only because I’m a little whiny [email protected], and I’ll wear a mask to virtue signal cuz we’re all in this together, thank you!

Curb side pickup only!!!!

....oh and I’ll be reposting this ad EVERY 2 days to further ruin your Kijiji browsing experience!

TLDR this is satire, I have all the equipment I need.

*PS is your price firm? Say so. Because if I find out only after getting ignored on an offer $30 less, You’re blocked because you’re really a clown who can’t be trusted.

Ibanez Gibson suhr squier prs SE Jackson schecter ltd Seymour Duncan mxr boss TC isp djent Metal jazz blues engl peavey Mesa boogie_


----------



## Guitarzan5150 (Feb 6, 2020)

I only have a 1500 dollar bill. Do you have change?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Is this still available?


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

LongNmckicks haha!

Does t come with mojo or supply my own?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I know you said no trades but I have some equally junkie gear that I could offer up for trade.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Satire, but you can tell he means the stupid line about wearing a mask being virtue signalling. A dipshit with way too much time on his hands thinking he's proving something.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

This ad reminded me of this thread




__





Log In or Sign Up to View


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Diablo said:


> This ad reminded me of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although to be honest, I can cut a little more slack to a guy selling a $399 guitar for $399 throwing in a hard case and saving you the tax. That case is $130 so that rig with tax would run you $598.89. You’re saving 33% off of new.

Now, the guy selling a $2500 Gibson (that already includes a case) for “$2500 and save the tax” is only saving you 11.5%. Fuck that guy.


----------

